# Tenderness



## lucyinthesky7 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi, I have been diagnosed with CFS and IBS but am aware of FMS and wondered - can the pain feel like bruising, tenderness? I especially get this on my ribs and down my sides. Thanks!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

The 18 tender points in Fibromyalgia are in specific areas of the body. There is a link to see a tender point map in the Fibro FAQ in this forum. When a standardized amount of pressure is applied to those tender points, it generally feels like bruises in various stages of healing. Check out the map in the FAQ to see where the tender points are. As a side note, pushing on the ribs of almost anyone is pretty painful - that area of the body is especially tender to pain for whatever reason. It's just a tender area. There is also something called costochondritis, which is an inflammation of the cartilage connecting your ribs/breastbone. Hope this helps some!


----------



## lucyinthesky7 (Mar 16, 2009)

Thank you!


----------

